# Game Thread, Sunday March 6th: Phoenix at Seattle



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

<center>







* at * 

*Phoenix Suns (45-14) @ Seattle Sonics (41-16)* 









*Sunday, March 6th, 7:00pm*


Phoenix Suns

*Probable Starting Lineup:*
<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="NASH, STEVE" TITLE="NASH, STEVE" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/suns/NASH, STEVE.jpg">





























PG: Steve Nash
SG: Quentin Richardson
SF: Joe Johnson
PF: Shawn Marion
C: Amare Stoudemire

*Key Reserves:*





























Jim Jackson
Leandro Barbosa 
Steven Hunter 
Walter McCarty 



Seattle Sonics

*Probable Starting Lineup*




































G: Luke Ridnour
G: Ray Allen
SF: Rashard Lewis
PF: Reggie Evans
C: Jerome James

*Key Reserves:*






















Antonio Daniels
Vladimir Radmanovic
Danny Fortson



*Previous Meetings*:
Phoenix 112 Seattle 110
 Seattle 113 Phoenix 105



* Kekai's Prediction*
This should be a really exciting game, but with the Suns having some injuries, I don't think we win this one. Sorry guys. It should be fun to watch though. They should put this game on ESPN.

Seattle-115
Phoenix-110

OT: How is this Game Thread guys? You guys like it? Any suggestions will be welcomed.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Very solid game thread :biggrin: 

It should be very close but I think we can actually take this one. We've had serious trouble with these guys this year but...I just have a feeling we're going to win. I don't know..we'll see.

Prediction:

Suns 122
Sonics 118


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Jim Jackson should play more minutes, he had a tremendous game against Blazers, double-double, he even out-assisted Nash.

The key in this game is to not get killed in the rebounds, against detroit suns offense and great 4th quarter carried us through. Seattle in the other hand, are very capabke scorers and great rebounding team. 2 games against them resulted in great games that were high scoring that came down to the last minutes.

I predict Suns to win a close one.

Sonics: 109
Suns: 113


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Pretty good game thread, nice pic of the Key Arena!
my prediction:
Suns 118
-
Sonics 109


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

*Game Preview*

SEATTLE (Ticker) -- Two teams who have commanding leads in their divisions clash Sunday when the Phoenix Suns face the Seattle SuperSonics. 

The Suns top the Pacific Division by 9 1/2 games and are one-half game behind the San Antonio Spurs for the best record in the league. The SuperSonics enjoy a 12-game cushion in the Northwest Division - the largest advantage of any division leader. 

Phoenix had little trouble defeating the Portland Trail Blazers on Saturday, 129-116. All-Star Shawn Marion scored 26 points in the first three quarters before sitting out the fourth. The Suns had a 23-point bulge entering the final period. 

Amare Stoudemire added 20 and Jim Jackson collected 18 and a season-high 10 assists in his first start with the Suns. Jackson replaced Quentin Richardson, who missed his first game of the season with a hyperextended left knee. 

Seattle posted a 95-87 victory over the Detroit Pistons on Friday, its third consecutive win. Rashard Lewis scored 18 points and Jerome James added 16. 

Ray Allen added 15 but was just 3-of-17 from the field. He did make nine of his 10 attempts from the line. 

The Suns and the Sonics have split their two previous meetings this season, with each winning on the other team's home floor. 

*http://www.nba.com/games/20050306/PHOSEA/preview.html*


----------



## underhill_101 (Feb 22, 2005)

very nice game thread
my prediction:

suns 121
sonics 118

i have a feeling this game is gonna be really exciting to watch

amare 25/9/4
allen 27/4/4


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

My man Q is going to be playing tonight

*Richardson rests, should play tonight *

Paul Coro
The Arizona Republic
Mar. 6, 2005 12:00 AM 

You may have seen Shawn Marion go down with a nerve issue, Amaré Stoudemire catch an elbow in the nose and Steve Nash grimace through his hamstring issues in the Detroit win Thursday. 

But nobody knew Quentin Richardson played nearly the whole game with a hyperextended left knee that stiffened to the point Friday and Saturday that the staff elected to hold him out of Saturday's game against Portland.

Richardson, replaced in the starting lineup by Jim Jackson, is expected to play tonight at Seattle. Richardson slipped late in the first quarter against the Pistons and could not do much when he tested it Saturday morning. He still wanted to play, but the staff wanted to be careful. advertisement 


Mending Nash


Head athletic trainer Aaron Nelson said he is aiming for next week's four-day break (March 14-17) to get Nash's strained left hamstring back to 100 percent.

"It hasn't got any worse," Nelson said before Saturday's game. "The range of motion is better. I think we're making progress. We're optimistic about it."

When the Suns do practice, Nash has been limited to shooting..


Dirty dozen


Now that Gary Payton is back in Boston and Dale Davis returned to Indiana, the Suns' 12-man roster is likely set for the duration of the season. Phoenix, Boston and Golden State are the only NBA teams carrying just 12 players when the league limit is 15.

It limits Phoenix's practice options and makes it hard for the Suns who are not in the regular rotation to get work.


Free throws


Nets coach Lawrence Frank offered up a different guard for Most Valuable Player candidacy, telling the (Newark, N.J.) Star-Ledger, "You can make a legitimate argument for him (Allen Iverson) as a MVP candidate. I know, Steve Nash. It's not that he's not deserving. He is. But you look at Allen. He leads the league in minutes (and points), he's (third) in steals, fifth in assists and relentless in his pursuit. He's off-the-charts good."


• ABC will show an Ahmad Rashad interview with Nash at halftime of today's 11 a.m. Dallas-Houston game.

*http://www.azcentral.com/sports/suns/articles/0306sunsnb0306.html*


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

I think the Suns will win this one, and Amare should have a big night. Fortson and Evans won't be able to stop him. 

Amare's 2 games agianst the Sonics:

Feb. 11th-33 points, 8 rebs, and 3 blocks.

Dec. 17th-20 points, 7 rebs and 1 block

So the last time they played he demolished them, even though the Suns lost. If Q is back then I definitely think that the Suns have this in the bag.

Suns-123

Sonics-116


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

The Sonics and the Suns are beautiful teams. Glorious. You have to thank god you're alive when two clubs of this caliber play each other. With butterflies and bunnies. I just feel like dancing!


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

tempe85 said:


> The Sonics and the Suns are beautiful teams. Glorious. You have to thank god you're alive when two clubs of this caliber play each other. With butterflies and bunnies. I just feel like dancing!


Are you on drugs man? :laugh: Whats your prediction for the game?


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

tempe85 said:


> The Sonics and the Suns are beautiful teams. Glorious. You have to thank god you're alive when two clubs of this caliber play each other. With butterflies and bunnies. I just feel like dancing!


:laugh: Someone is on drugs/drunk/stoned


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

After seeing what Phoenix did last night, I'd be lying if I said that I wasn't a bit nervous about today's game in the Key - nervous for Seattle that is. The Sonics are my team, and I am expecting a close game tonight. But then you just never know - one of the teams could come out, get on a roll and run away with it. I hope for everybody's sake that this is close down-to-the wire thriller. If the Sonics get it going early, the fans are going to be a big boost for the home town club.

Seattle has shown that they can still win when Ray or REashard has a big night. Tonight, they get to play a team with a better record than their own, so they should be motivated and ready to prove once again that they can play with a beat the Big Boys in the league.

Uhhh, by the way, anybody notice that Detroit is now sportin' a three game losin' streak? Compliments of the Suns, the Sonics, and the Kings. Go Western Conference!

Time to hit the road. I'm heading to the game with my fiancee Julia, also known as J-Mac. I'll check in after the game.

G-Force


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

G-Force said:


> After seeing what Phoenix did last night, I'd be lying if I said that I wasn't a bit nervous about today's game in the Key - nervous for Seattle that is. The Sonics are my team, and I am expecting a close game tonight. But then you just never know - one of the teams could come out, get on a roll and run away with it. I hope for everybody's sake that this is close down-to-the wire thriller. If the Sonics get it going early, the fans are going to be a big boost for the home town club.
> 
> Seattle has shown that they can still win when Ray or REashard has a big night. Tonight, they get to play a team with a better record than their own, so they should be motivated and ready to prove once again that they can play with a beat the Big Boys in the league.
> 
> ...


Nice! Pistons 3 game losing streak haha. Well if this game follows tradition the Suns will win because the Suns won on the Sonics home floor and the Sonics won on the Suns home floor. This game is on the Sonics home court, so the Suns are going to win :laugh:. But seriously, I don't think we are going to win. Just a feeling.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

32-28 Suns after one. Subs are doing good, and listening to ktar.com, it seems like the refs are favoring the Sonics on all the calls. Allen has 10, and Amare has 8 to lead their teams respectively. JJax is playing well for us again, and so is Hunter.

*Bench Scoring After 1st*

*Suns-7*
*Sonics-3*

hehe...


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

C'mon Steve Hunter *Make Your FreeThrows!!*

Jim Jackson 7 points!


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

60-50 Phoenix at halftime. Good to have a nice lead going into the 2nd half.

Q-Rich taking it easy. He's played 7 minutes at half.
Johnson leading all scores with 17 pts.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

We are playing some good D! Keep it up guys.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Phoenix up 82-77 at the end of the 3rd. JJ is having a monster game with 26 points on 10-13 fg(5-5 from 3pt).

We gotta hang on, and grind this one out in the 4th. Keep pushing the ball!


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

110-99, Huge win for the Suns. :clap: 

JJ has a great game. 30 pts on 11-18 shooting.

Tonights difference: 3 point shooting.

Seattle was 3-26
Phoenix was 10-17


----------



## 7 (Sep 14, 2004)

KidCanada101 said:


> 110-99, Huge win for the Suns. :clap:
> 
> JJ has a great game. 30 pts on 11-18 shooting.
> 
> ...


The Suns played solid defense and the bench was excellent. The last couple games our so-called "weaknesses" are starting to look like strengths.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Nice game by JJ, he and Amare are on my fantasy team so I'm happy tonight.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Box Score 
Recap


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

The Sonics tried to play physical with the Suns and it didn't work. The Suns shot quite well and absolutely killed the Sonics with their three point shooting. But equally important, the Suns contested the Sonics outside shots and held them to only 3-27 for three.

This was one of the best games the Suns have played all season on both sides of the ball. :cheers:


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

*Johnson leads Suns to win at Seattle *



> Associated Press
> SEATTLE - Joe Johnson matched a season-high with 30 points on 11-of-18 shooting and Amare Stoudemire added 22 points, leading the Phoenix Suns to a 110-99 win over the Seattle SuperSonics on Sunday night.
> 
> Shawn Marion had 18 points and 10 rebounds while Steve Nash added 12 points and 10 assists, and the NBA's top scoring offense helped the Suns improve their road record to a league-best 24-7.
> ...


http://www.eastvalleytribune.com/index.php?sty=37527


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

The Sonics picked a bad night to have their worst three point shooting performance. Making a couple more of those threes would have made a world of difference. Phoenix just plain outshot the Sonics.

The reffing was pretty atrocious. Its gotta be bad if Nate gets T'd up twice an tossed. I'm not saying that the officiating made all the difference here, but it not very often that I see a game that was called well by the refs anymore.

JJ for the Suns had an amazing shooting night. Nash had a hard time at the free throw line and that Hunter dude should go to free throw camp this summer with Reggie Evans.

G-Force


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

Kekai23 said:


> Are you on drugs man? :laugh: Whats your prediction for the game?


Sorry I was harnising my inner Bill Walton.

:biggrin:


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

tempe85 said:


> The Sonics and the Suns are beautiful teams. Glorious. You have to thank god you're alive when two clubs of this caliber play each other. With butterflies and bunnies. I just feel like dancing!


Drugs or no drugs, that's some pretty inspired commentary. Be sure to give us your perspective on future games, okay?

G-Force


----------

